# Transferring large sum of money from the US to Ireland



## eveam (23 May 2015)

Hi. I need to transfer 50,000USD from my bank account in the US to Ireland. I'm running into problems as my US bank won't allow me to do it on the phone. I spoke to someone in transfer mate who made it seem easy to do but my bank account won't let me add them as a beneficiary on my account. I can only link my accounts to my other accounts. Any information would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Afterflood (23 May 2015)

I occasionally move money from us to Ireland.

I write a check on the U.S. Account and give it to aib in Ireland.

It takes a few days but it works no problem.

I have moved up to $9000 at a time this way.

Do you have a us checkbook?

If you don't you could ask the U.S. Bank to send you a check made out to yourself.

Good luck.


----------



## rustico93 (23 May 2015)

eveam said:


> Hi. I need to transfer 50,000USD from my bank account in the US to Ireland. I'm running into problems as my US bank won't allow me to do it on the phone. I spoke to someone in transfer mate who made it seem easy to do but my bank account won't let me add them as a beneficiary on my account. I can only link my accounts to my other accounts. Any information would be appreciated. Thanks.


rustico93-hope I can help-I transfer money regularly to the US using "CurrencyFair.com" Open an account with them and save a lot of money which other agencies and banks charge.


----------



## Andy836 (24 May 2015)

We have been regularly buying euro with our bank in the US. the US bank holds it in our brokerage accounts (separate from our checking accounts). From the brokerage account we transfer the funds back to Ireland. Transfer cost back to an irish account is about $15 regardless of how much we sent back - and the fact we're sending euro back and not US$ means the Irish bank isn't robbing us on the exchange rate.


----------



## so-crates (25 May 2015)

eveam said:


> ... but my bank account won't let me add them as a beneficiary on my account. I can only link my accounts to my other accounts. ...



Have you queried of your US bank why they will not allow you to set up a new beneficiary? Are you using the details of the transfermate USD account or their euro account? 

I think your problem starts and finishes there. You should be able to set up a beneficiary, if you can't resolve that then you are up against it as you can only transfer money to existing beneficiaries.


----------



## eveam (26 May 2015)

Afterflood said:


> I occasionally move money from us to Ireland.
> 
> I write a check on the U.S. Account and give it to aib in Ireland.
> 
> ...



I don't have a cheque book as I set up that account on line back in 2006. It is purely a domestic bank and doesn't deal internationally at all. I don't think I can write a check for 50,000? Can I? If I have to send it via 5 cheque then won't I get caught 5 times on the exchange rate? Thanks.


----------



## eveam (26 May 2015)

rustico93 said:


> rustico93-hope I can help-I transfer money regularly to the US using "CurrencyFair.com" Open an account with them and save a lot of money which other agencies and banks charge.





rustico93 said:


> rustico93-hope I can help-I transfer money regularly to the US using "CurrencyFair.com" Open an account with them and save a lot of money which other agencies and banks charge.



Just opened one. Thanks.


----------



## giedrius (29 May 2015)

Hi, I think, theres the way:



All transfers from the Eurozone cost only*€0.99*transaction fee. It’s really that simple and transparent.When sending money within Europe from Poland you pay 9 PLN, from Norway it’s 20.00 NOK, from Denmark it’s 20.00 DKK, from Sweden it’s 10.00 SEK, from Hungary it’s 500.00 HUF and from Romania it’s 9.00 RON.


----------

